# rv log book's



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

my rv logbook say's number of seats-10
does this mean i can cary 10 pepole? but it is testerd as a class4?
whats in your wallet/logbook....?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't own a RV wagler, but I will look at my registration doc and see what it says re seating (in the 'van at the mo)

Rgds Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *wagler2bb*. Alhtough all of my RV's have had 6 to 10 sets of seat belts. I have always had them tested and registered as 2 seaters. Less hassle. But in theory? You can carry 10 passengers provided it is not for gain. Then it would have to be PSV. :roll:


----------

